
Mexico's 7.2 Earthquake from a transit camera - betolink
https://twitter.com/webcamsdemexico/status/914050026208464896
======
xeromal
The strategy of the 3 people huddling into a circle was interesting. I'm
impressed they came up with that on the fly.

~~~
21
It looks weird to me. I think I would just sit down, but seeing what happened
after maybe it's better to be on feet.

~~~
Diederich
I was pretty close to a group of low to mid 6.x earthquakes in eastern
California in 1980, across a couple of days.

For the strongest, I distinctly remember not being able to stand up. I tried,
but kept falling down right on my ass each time. The amount of ground movement
was quite surprising.

This is curious since I've seen people standing (kind of) and even running
(kind of) in even stronger quakes, on video, as we see here.

I was in a deep canyon (with >4000 foot mountain walls around), so I'm sure
the geology was interesting from an earthquake point of view.

The sounds were titanic; there were enormous rocks slides all around, and the
mountains largely disappeared in dust, even as you could hear intense crashing
and tearing sounds echoing back and forth.

If memory serves, nobody was killed, likely because of the parse population of
that area, and also the stringent building codes. Also a lot of people got
lucky, with so many rock slides going on.

~~~
em3rgent0rdr
"and even running"

Well when you are running you are mostly in the air, so you are only
influenced by the movement of the earth while your feet touch the ground
(which is still obviously a little problematic).

~~~
Diederich
That makes perfect sense.

So, the next time I need to move my body somewhere during a large earthquake,
running as quickly as possible should provide the best outcome. (:

------
tsycho
Why did the guy in the car come out? Wouldn't it be safer to stay in the car
as protection against things falling on your head?

~~~
ereyes01
I think the guy was a police officer, and it looked like he was calling for
pedestrians to run away from the buildings before they fell.

~~~
neves
Yes, he was. The comments are praising him for the amount of lives he saved.

------
Viper007Bond
Here's the original tweet, instead of a retweet:

[https://twitter.com/Excelsior/status/913961924181630976](https://twitter.com/Excelsior/status/913961924181630976)

------
unstatusthequo
That dude's black car rocking back and forth was interesting.

~~~
FooHentai
Park gear with no handbrake on, I would guess.

~~~
agumonkey
reading this I wondered two things:

    
    
        - will Elon Musk come up with an earthquake mode for autopilot
        - could you use kinetic oscillation to charge your battery
    

ps: if you align all cars along the wave's normal, and use regenerative
breaking, would this absorb the quake ?

~~~
thecabinet
A magnitude 7 earthquake releases approximately 5 PJ over less than a minute,
so let's say 100TW. A Tesla supercharger provides 120KW, so even if the
braking system is equivalent, you'd need 1B cars.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> _you 'd need 1B cars._

Now there's an investor pitch I'd love to hear.

~~~
agumonkey
If y'all buy my 1B cars you get quake-free life and faster charge !

\-- Salesman

------
dmode
What's the appropriate reaction in a situation like this ? Do you stay outside
and risk falling trees, buildings and electrocution ? Or do you go inside the
nearest building and find something to hide under ?

~~~
et-al
[https://www.ready.gov/earthquakes](https://www.ready.gov/earthquakes) is
probably going to be a better resource than anecdotes from mixed sources.

------
ringaroundthetx
Any way to counter being electrocuted by overhanging wires in an earthquake?

Seems pretty hopeless

~~~
johnm1019
A chainmail suit will direct the energy around you. They make more pedestrian
looking versions of these which folks who work with high voltage often wear as
protection

------
rosstex
Now I'm on a natural disaster video kick. Here's the tsunami in Japan.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_0rQ9hnP84](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_0rQ9hnP84)

~~~
tommoor
Incredible video. Apart from the conspiracy theory they snuck in at the end…

~~~
rosstex
lmao, hadn't gotten to that part yet.

------
quinncom
This video was taken at the intersection of Calle Amsterdan & Calle Laredo in
the La Condesa neighborhood of CDMX:
[https://goo.gl/maps/21xm3yfo1Su](https://goo.gl/maps/21xm3yfo1Su)

Here's a high resolution version of the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jYOn3uvj_w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jYOn3uvj_w)

------
jdavis703
How will self driving cars handle this, or other fast moving emergencies such
as a tornado? Is it hooked in to earthquake and weather monitoring systems and
just shuts down or what?

~~~
Waterluvian
I imagine when the telemetry is all way out of expected parameters, it could
go into a safety mode.

------
nodesocket
It has to seem routine at first, especially down South in that area, but when
the building falls, that must have been utterly terrifying.

------
marksomnian
Title should have a [video]

~~~
dyukqu
Right. But "camera" does the thing. I didn't expect an article or an image;
video is what I expected to be at the end of the link.

